# Just Got My Goat



## Matt H (Aug 8, 2011)

Just got a 1969 GTO. Only two problems. 

One. The transmission is in the trunk. No brakes, no radiator, no starter, no alternator, Engine is neither original nor hooked up to anything; it's actually just chained in. Rust, other missing pieces. 

Two. Don't know anything about cars. 

On the good side. I love the car; don't care if it is original. Just want to be able to drive it. And I need a new hobby to occupy my life. Plus the car; even though it is a mess is beautiful.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Can't wait to see pictures and progress. Congrats on buying a GTO.....they are all beautiful and no matter what anyone says they are all beautiful in any condition.......and totally worth it.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

welcome to the herd, post some pics and dive in, we will help in any way we can ...:cheers

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey awesome man, welcome to the herd! And good for you ....you picked the fastest year! Get some pitures posted and get ready to learn it's a great group of GTO and Pontiac owners here that will do almost anything to assist you with getting her back on the road. 

Congrats and again WELCOME!
arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Fastest year?? :lol:

Welcome! We need pictures!! :cheers


----------



## Matt H (Aug 8, 2011)

http://3.bp.************/-qkhBzcO_8cI/TkBaJoiyOLI/AAAAAAAAAAQ/NgOQUEPva0A/s1600/DSC01358.JPG

I hope I did that the right way. If it works, I will try to add more


----------



## Matt H (Aug 8, 2011)

http://3.bp.************/-fV1oKZUDvA4/TkBeu8ARzUI/AAAAAAAAAAg/uGEpmJv9tfc/s1600/DSC01369.JPG

http://2.bp.************/-Kuhm65iMDzY/TkBeERdCswI/AAAAAAAAAAY/EpH29Ch1cBA/s1600/DSC01361.JPG

I'll be the first to admit I know next to nothing about cars, but I'm pretty sure that is NOT a Pontiac engine in there


----------



## Matt H (Aug 8, 2011)

http://3.bp.************/-SVOnw5DjgXc/TkBhxgUe0sI/AAAAAAAAAA4/biLJS3EGNKo/s1600/DSC01381.JPG

http://2.bp.************/-nDDJJX91zBQ/TkBhS1R0gQI/AAAAAAAAAAw/-WFmLtTKTpo/s1600/DSC01378.JPG

http://4.bp.************/-V7VqdaM8jPQ/TkBgdNp9C-I/AAAAAAAAAAo/JANhtCgeuv8/s1600/DSC01368.JPG


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looks like a pontiac from what i can see.. is the distributor in the back passengers side of the block?


----------



## Matt H (Aug 8, 2011)

Um; not really sure. To be perfectly honest, the hood has not even been opened yet. I stuck the camera through the wheel well fender area to get these pictures. It is actually the most I have ever seen of under the hood


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

what do the floor and trunk pans look like? are there holes? probably going to want to start with the underside and pans first off, will you be doing the work or can you afford to have it done? assuming you are going to leave the body on and make it a driver this is what i would do, 

get the trunk open and buy a 1000 lb. stand and put the motor on it. 

buy a sand blaster from Harbor freight or better yet borrow one and blast the underside and engine compartment with coarse sand(not the body panels!!!! they will warp and be useless)

Coat the underside with POR15 rust inhibitor (you can brush it on) spray the engine bay with Eastwood rust reformer

start with the suspension once done....make it safe

to be continued....


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

That is Bear Orange, his favorite engine color!


Looks to be a whole car, more then I got on both of mine.

I have the same key chain, but a bit newer for My sons 78 T/A.

http://2.bp.************/-nDDJJX91zBQ/TkBhS1R0gQI/AAAAAAAAAAw/-WFmLtTKTpo/s1600/DSC01378.JPG


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Sure looks like a Pontiac to me 

Congrats and welcome.

I've been working on a 69 myself. If you want to see my photo record, go here:
My 1969 Pontiac GTO Restoration Project - Personalized photo album in html with PhotoOnWeb by VSO

(warning, there are about a gazillion photos out there)

Bear

(p.s. And yes, 69 ::IS:: the fastest year... )


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> Sure looks like a Pontiac to me
> Congrats and welcome.
> Bear
> (p.s. And yes, 69 ::IS:: the fastest year... )


YES it IS the fastest year, thanks for the back up Bear! 
I am also working on a 69, you can see updates and pictures here:
http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/marilyn-restoration-thread-33562/

I am excited for you, it looks like a real nice start, looking forward to hearing about (and seeing) your progress. We need to get as many of these great American cars back on the road as we can!
:seeya:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd run any of you guys with a stock `69. :seeya


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome! Lot's of help here for the Pontiac afflicted!

arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Matt,

Did ya get that hood open yet? That's a great first step in the process. We are all real interested to see what's hiding under there, as I am sure you are too. 

Once you get in there there's lots of resources to help you identify your motor, and which motor it happens to be, displacement, year, origin, hp, torque, the works. 

Get in there and let us help!

Good luck!!!

Scott


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I'd run any of you guys with a stock `69. :seeya


Mine's stock...


----------



## Joe C2 C5 (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome! Great choice of year but I'm kind of biased toward that year. Looks like you have a decent base to work from and yes that sure looks to be a Pontiac motor. Check out some of the other cars on this forum and you will see some real tough cars turned into masterpieces. There is a wealth of good knowledge here. Good luck.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

BearGFR said:


> Mine's stock...


:lol:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

congrats and welcome to the forum- and GTO ownership- dont worry about the 
"knowing nothing about cars" I turned this 








and this









and this










into this
























with much help from the people on this forum- a lot of blood sweat and tears a TON of beer, research and the interweb- have at it and bask in the smallest light at the end of the tunnel, because once its done you will not believe the responses you will get from people:cheers


----------



## Matt H (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey; I know it's been a while. But a broken wrist and work delayed me. So; I'm back and ready for help. That is amazing what you did Crusty


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like you have a ram air hood, get the PHS documents on it and find out what the car originally came with.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Matt H said:


> Hey; I know it's been a while. But a broken wrist and work delayed me. So; I'm back and ready for help. That is amazing what you did Crusty


Awesome. Don't worry about little interruptions, just don't let them become permanent - like I almost did.

Bear


----------

